# Logitech G400



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

Die im Titel besagte Maus ist heute bei mir angekommen! 
Und bei Mindfactory(günstigster Preis laut geizhals.at) gibt es sie ab dem 08.07.2011.
Ich finde sie super und spiele jetzt erstmal BFBC2 mit ihr...

Was meint ihr zu der Maus?
Zu wenig Änderung oder neue MX518?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (4. Juli 2011)

also optisch hat sich ja nicht viel getan!
du musst uns mal erzählen wie der unterschied beim spielen ist?
ob es eine verbesserung ist.


ich könnte nur berichten das ich verbesserung spüre von dem umstieg einer Logitech g9x und der Roccat Kone[+]!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Zu wenig Änderung oder neue MX518?


Never change a winning Team!
- Logitech hat die Gehäuseform und die Tastenanordnung beibehalten 
- Der bisherige optische Sensor mit 1800 dpi wurde durch ein höher auflösenden mit 3600 dpi ersetzt 
- Die Steuersignale werden bei der G400 mit 1000 Hz übertragen. Bei der MX518 waren es 125(!) Hz 
- Alle acht Tasten lassen sich frei nach belieben mit Funktionen belegen 
- Mittels dem Treiber lassen sich erstellte Makros zwischen Logitech-Geräten hin- und herschieben (siehe auch Roccat) 
- Günstiger Preis, derzeit zirka 43,- Euro (Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de 42,74 Euro/_inklusive_ Versand) 

Fazit:


----------



## Own3r (4. Juli 2011)

Die Neuerungen sind super bei der G400, daher ist sie auch ein guter Nachfolger der MX518.

. Da ich mit der Form der MX510 zufrieden war, bin ich auch bei Logitech geblieben (jetzt G500).


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> also optisch hat sich ja nicht viel getan!
> du musst uns mal erzählen wie der unterschied beim spielen ist?
> (...)


 Treiber muss ich noch schauen, aber die Eingabe ist spürbar flüssiger!
Besser ist sie auf jeden Fall und ich habe sie für 31€ bekommen! 
Ach ja, ich als High-Sense-Spieler begrüße die 3600DPI!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> ...und ich habe sie für 31€ bekommen...


Wo gab's denn _dieses_ Sonderangebot?


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Wo gab's denn _dieses_ Sonderangebot?


 Da -> Logitech G400 für 31,50


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Juli 2011)

Danke! Schnäppchengefahr- zuschlagen


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Danke! Schnäppchengefahr- zuschlagen


 Die MX518 habe ich gewonnen und die G400 wegen des Preises geschenkt bekommen! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Juli 2011)

Du Glückspilz  Aber nein, ich werde mich _nicht_ beklagen. Mit meiner Teilnahme bei unzähligen Gewinnspielen habe ich schon einige schöne Sachen abgestaubt. Gewinne, welche nicht von Interesse waren, fanden einen neuen, glücklichen Eigner über ebay  Der Logitech-Nager würde auch unter meinen Fittichen bleiben...


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Juli 2011)

Also, der Treiber gefällt mir!
Besonders, da ich die G19 habe, den nun habe ich nur noch ein Icon in der Iconleiste.
Und außerdem kann man den Tasten so ziemlich jeden Befehl und Makros zuweisen, das kann man bei der MX518 nicht und das hat mich schon immer gestört.

Fazit:
G400 = neue MX518!
Ich hoffe, die Maus wird so legendär wie die MX518 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## STSLeon (5. Juli 2011)

Das ist meine nächste Maus  Muss nur meine Kone mal den Geist aufgeben...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Muss nur meine Kone mal den Geist aufgeben...


Dies kann unter Umständen schneller passieren, als man denkt  Meine Frau nutzt heute noch die von mir seinerzeit ausrangierte Logitech MX510, das _Vor_gängermodell der MX518, und das gute Stück macht keinerlei Anstalten den Geist aufzugeben...


----------



## Andi2008 (9. Juli 2011)

Habe die Maus auch letzte Woche erhalten.
Muss auch sagen, dass die super ist. 
(Sowohl Verarbeitung als auch Handling)


----------



## STSLeon (9. Juli 2011)

@Brennmeister0815: Ich habe noch eine Kone der ersten Generation. Kein Mausradbruch, keine Zicken. Meine MX518 hat meine Freundin übernommen und die läuft immernoch


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Kann man eigentlich bei der G400 eine Taste mit zwei beliebigen Funktionen belegen?
zb.: einfach klick: zurück im Browser. doppelt klick: fenster schließen .


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Juli 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Kone der ersten Generation. Kein Mausradbruch, keine Zicken.


Daraus ließe sich ableiten, dass die Kone-Nager der jüngeren Generation in Sachen Verarbeitung _nicht_ unbedingt _besser_ geworden sind...


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Daraus ließe sich ableiten, dass die Kone-Nager der jüngeren Generation in Sachen Verarbeitung _nicht_ unbedingt _besser_ geworden sind...


 
Das braucht man nicht ableiten, das ist einfach so.  Hatte von der ersten Kone auch einige. Die haben im Schnitt so etwa 2 Monate gelebt wenn die überhaupt funktioniert haben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte es nicht gleich so drastisch formulieren, es stünde zu befürchten, von diversen Roccat Fan-atikern virtuell gesteinigt zu werden...  Im Ernst, neben Razer scheint sich Roccat in Sachen Verarbeitung/Qualität/Haltbarkeit zusehends schwer zu tun. Woran es liegt, hm


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nicht gleich so drastisch formulieren, es stünde zu befürchten, von diversen Roccat Fan-atikern virtuell gesteinigt zu werden...  Im Ernst, neben Razer scheint sich Roccat in Sachen Verarbeitung/Qualität/Haltbarkeit zusehends schwer zu tun. Woran es liegt, hm


 

Vielleicht zuviel Aufwand in die Werbung und zu wenig in die Entwicklung und Qualitätssicherung?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juli 2011)

Hm, alles _hoch_spekulativ! Wie auch immer, es lässt sich feststellen, dass man(n) aktuell mit 'nem Nager von Logitech mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auf der sicheren Seite ist. Der Newcomer G400 hat das Zeug zum Dauerbrenner und Evergreen, so wie die Vorfahren MX510 und MX518  Meine G9x bewährt sich -auch- im harten Büroalltag, auch wenn ich im Büro (selbstverständlich!) _nicht_ zocke  Es sind die Kleinigkeiten, z.B. das an- und ausschalten der Rasterung Mausrad. Im Büro im Regelfall aus, zum zzzzzip schnellen scrollen durch ewig lange Dokumente/Tabellen/_Threads()_. Daheim zum daddeln ist der dortige Nager _natürlich_ zack-zack auf zocken eingestellt! Ich möchte _nicht_ 10x pro Sekunde die (primär-)Waffe wechseln...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juli 2011)

Wenn meine G400 gekauft ist, werd ich meine MX518 ins Büro nehmen. Dort darf sie dann ihren Ruhestand "genießen".


----------



## PEG96 (11. Juli 2011)

Zu dem Preis bekommt man ja fast schon die G500...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juli 2011)

...ja, aber eben nur _fast_. Ich würde der G400 den Vorzug geben. Alleine schon das Gehäusedesign (MX510/MX518!) sagt mir _sehr_ zu. O.K., die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters...


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Wenn meine G400 gekauft ist, werd ich meine MX518 ins Büro nehmen. Dort darf sie dann ihren Ruhestand "genießen".


 Meine MX518 ist in der Verpackung neben der leeren Verpackung meiner G400 



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ...ja, aber eben nur _fast_. Ich würde der G400 den Vorzug geben. Alleine schon das Gehäusedesign (MX510/MX518!) sagt mir _sehr_ zu. O.K., die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters...


 Mir sagt die MX51X/G400 auch sehr zu! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Mir sagt die MX51X/G400 auch sehr zu!



@PEG96: Du bist überstimmt  Spiel, Satz und Sieg Logitech G400


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juli 2011)

@fac3l3ss, du weißt das sicher:





Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich bei der G400 eine Taste mit zwei beliebigen Funktionen belegen?
> zb.: einfach klick: zurück im Browser. doppelt klick: fenster schließen .


----------



## böhser onkel (12. Juli 2011)

Ist die eigentlich besser als ne G500?

Musd man nicht umsteigen?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Juli 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Ist die eigentlich besser als ne G500? Musd man nicht umsteigen?


Das kommt darauf an, welche gebotenen Funktionen Du präferierst. Die Bauform ist nahezu gleich.
Erst checken, Logitech® Gaming Mouse G400 /  Logitech DE - Logitech G500 laser Maus für Gaming 
dann selbst entscheiden. In beiden Fällen hat man einen sehr guten Nager unter den Griffeln.


----------



## böhser onkel (14. Juli 2011)

Danke


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Juli 2011)

Bitte, immer wieder gerne


----------



## crazybear (15. Juli 2011)

Da Testberichte der G400 ja recht rar gesät sind und hier ja schon einige erste Erfahrungen sammeln konnten - meine Frage:

Welche Maus würdet ihr nun empfehlen? Die G400 oder die G500?
Die 400er gefällt mir optisch deutlich besser (mag diese Textur auf der 500 nicht und hab es lieber schlicht), die 500 hingegen kostet nur minimal mehr und hat eindeutig mehr Funktionen etc. Nur bräuchte ich den ganzen Krams von wegen Gewichte einlegen... eig. gar nicht. Ist die 400er daher als Gaming Maus empfehlenswert?


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2011)

Die G400 ist super!
Wenn dir die Form besser gefällt, dann nimm sie.
Habe sie seit einer Woche.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Juli 2011)

crazybear schrieb:


> Welche Maus würdet ihr nun empfehlen? Die G400 oder die G500?


Vom technischen Aspekt her können _beide_ Nager bedenkenlos empfohlen werden. Welcher besser zu Dir passt, findest Du am besten selber beim lokalen kleinen Horrorladen "MM" (Monster Markt) oder in der nächstgelegenen Umlaufbahn eines "Satürnchen" beim probebegrapschen heraus.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (15. Juli 2011)

crazybear schrieb:


> Welche Maus würdet ihr nun empfehlen? Die G400 oder die G500?
> Die 400er gefällt mir optisch deutlich besser (mag diese Textur auf der 500 nicht und hab es lieber schlicht), die 500 hingegen kostet nur minimal mehr und hat eindeutig mehr Funktionen etc. Nur bräuchte ich den ganzen Krams von wegen Gewichte einlegen... eig. gar nicht. Ist die 400er daher als Gaming Maus empfehlenswert?


 Wenn du die extras der G500 nicht brauchst, nimm die G400. Nichts doofer als ne überladene Maus, wo man nur die hälfte davon braucht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Wenn du die extras der G500 nicht brauchst, nimm die G400. Nichts doofer als ne überladene Maus, wo man nur die hälfte davon braucht.


 Ich hatte mir erst eine "Sharkoon Rush Fireglieder" gekauft, mit 3600 DPI und Gewichten.
Dann irgendwann habe ich die MX518 gewonnen und diese hat mir einfach mehr zugesagt, also die Gewichte waren mir total wayne und auf die DPI konnte ich eig. nicht verzichten aber man gewöhnt sich dran.
Als ich nun hier die News über die G400 gelesen habe, war sie schon am selben Tag vorbestellt.
Nun habe ich meine 3600 DPI! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## crazybear (15. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Vom technischen Aspekt her können _beide_ Nager bedenkenlos empfohlen werden. Welcher besser zu Dir passt, findest Du am besten selber beim lokalen kleinen Horrorladen "MM" (Monster Markt) oder in der nächstgelegenen Umlaufbahn eines "Satürnchen" beim probebegrapschen heraus.


 
Hatte beim MM schon die Tage beide Mäuse "getestet". Bzw. anstelle der G400 nur die MX518, da sie die 400er noch nicht da hatten. Da die beiden, aber nahezu baugleich sind, sollte das kein Problem sein. Liegen beide gut in der Hand - demnach wird's dann bei mir die G400.

Ich bedanke mich für eure Empfehlungen - Bestellung geht in wenigen Minuten raus.

P.S. Passend dazu - mit dem "Mousepad SteelSeries Qck mini" - auch gleich ein neues Mousepad bestellt.


----------



## Alex0309 (20. Juli 2011)

Hab eine Frage ,  Logitech hat ja normalerweise ein gute Qualität. Ich habe immoment eine MX 518 , aber die Seitenflächen , also die " Gummi" Flächen haben sich bei mir aufgelöst. Also due sind komplett abgefetzt , nun sieht man das Plastik darunter , was nun besser aussieht als , die anderen Flächen. Hat ich einfach nur Pech oder kann das passieren. Wollte mir bald die G400 holen , deswegen frage ich .


----------



## Own3r (20. Juli 2011)

Das kann durch normale Abnutzung entstehen. Ich würde mir aber darüber keine Sorgen machen, denn jenachdem wie alt die Maus schon ist kann es bei jedem auftreten. Falls du noch Garantie haben solltest, wird Logitech sie bestimmt austauschen.

Die G400 wird nicht anders aufgebaut sein, daher denke ich das es auch bei ihr passieren kann. Ich kenne das Problem noch von meiner MX510, wobei mich das nicht so gestört hat. Meine jetzt gut 1,5 Jahre alte G500 hat bisher keine Probleme


----------



## Borkenkaefer (28. Juli 2011)

Heute meine neue G400 angesteckt und ich bin begeistert.
Vorallem das leichtere Kabel ist zum Vorgänger eine wohltat. Mußte bei der MX518 das Kabel immer festkleben damit es nicht runter rutscht.


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juli 2011)

Ist die gut, die G400?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (28. Juli 2011)

Ja ist sie. In einigen mir wichtigen Punkten besser als die MX518, sonst genau gleich wie der Vorgänger.
Kann jedem die Maus empfehlen, der die Handform mag und nicht viele versch. Tasten benötigt.


----------



## Andi2008 (28. Juli 2011)

Hat eigentlich einer von euch Probleme mit "Jittering" oder "Predicition"?
Laut dem Forum hier vorhanden:
Question about new g400 - Logitech Forums

Ohne Installation der Software wäre alles ok...?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (29. Juli 2011)

Ich bin jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht der richtige Profi für deine Frage.
Hab versucht das "Problem" nach zu vollziehen und nichts störendes entdecken können.


----------



## Andi2008 (29. Juli 2011)

Naja, dann sind das wahrscheinlich wieder die Profi-Hardware-Spezialisten, die sowas erkennen...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (29. Juli 2011)

Denk auch das die Shootervollprofis das eher betrifft. 
Einen normalsterblichen Gamer tangiert das eher weniger.


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Juli 2011)

Andi2008 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer von euch Probleme mit "Jittering" oder "Predicition"?
> Laut dem Forum hier vorhanden:
> Question about new g400 - Logitech Forums
> 
> Ohne Installation der Software wäre alles ok...?


 
Das die G400 nicht abschaltbare Prediction hat ist schon länger bekannt. Aber Jittering könnte am Mauspad liegen.


----------



## Andi2008 (29. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn eigentlich Prediction und Jittering?

Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist Predicition das "geradehalten" der Mausbewegungen
und Jittering das zittern des Zeigers?


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Juli 2011)

Ja. Die Prediction hat eigentlich in einer Gamingmaus nichts zu suchen. In Photoshop oder einem Zeichenprogramm hilft das eine gerade Linie zu ziehen. Jittering ist das unschöne zittern bei der Mausbewegung was durch Störungen in der Datenübertragung vorkommt. Das kann an dem verwendeten Mauspad liegen das der Sensor das nicht richtig abtasten kann aber trotzdem Signale an den Rechner sendet.


----------

